# Fork / stem issues : Schwinn Impact Pro 1991



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

So I was replacing the POS suspension fork someone put on this bike, with a ridgid one. I saw it came with a Schwinn G-Force shock so I ordered one on ebay. Apparently the specs/sizes must be different, and now I'm screwed. The stem doesn't fit inside the fork. How many darn different kinds of G force forks are there anyway???

Now I just wasted another $20, right? I mean there is no way to make this fit. I don't know what to do now.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not getting this. Same headset with both forks? Does the rigid fork fit the frame? Ant reducing headsets in this mix?
If the fork fits the frame, you could get a stem that fits.
The nut that's on the quilled stem in the last photo goes on the fork steerer threads. Does it fit?


----------



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

The problem is the stem doesn't fit inside the fork tube of the rigid fork . Apparently this one won't work. Now I'm stuck without a fork.

Same headset yes, different fork. The fork I took odd was some Walmart suspension.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Someone else may be able to chime in with other advice, but to me it looks as though your previous fork was probably a 1 1/8" threaded fork. You bought a 1" threaded fork, which is why your stem is too big.

Measure the diameter of each steer tube to verify, but from the catalog it looks as though the OEM headset was Tange 34mm, which is 1 1/8".

Schwinn Impact Pro MOS


----------



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

You are probably right. Crap. What's a Tange?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe you should try and take it to a LBS.


----------



## jettore (Apr 12, 2011)

smello said:


> You are probably right. Crap. What's a Tange?


Tange is the tubing manufacturer for the fork.


----------



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Maybe you should try and take it to a LBS.


The LBS that sold this is still in business, but I doubt they would have this fork anymore. I'm Africa's to think what they would charge for a new rigid fork of they even stick this type. I wanted to keep this bike cheap.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> Maybe you should try and take it to a LBS.






jettore said:


> Tange is the tubing manufacturer for the fork.


Or the headset in this case.



smello said:


> The LBS that sold this is still in business, but I doubt they would have this fork anymore. I'm Africa's to think what they would charge for a new rigid fork of they even stick this type. I wanted to keep this bike cheap.


Perhaps you can pick up a cheap donor bike somewhere (sometimes for free) or you can find someone to trade with.

Usually the old, cheap commuter style bikes aren't worth messing with too much. If yours doesn't work out, sell it to someone who can fix it up and move on.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

jtmartino said:


> Someone else may be able to chime in with other advice, but to me it looks as though your previous fork was probably a 1 1/8" threaded fork. You bought a 1" threaded fork, which is why your stem is too big.
> 
> Measure the diameter of each steer tube to verify, but from the catalog it looks as though the OEM headset was Tange 34mm, which is 1 1/8".
> 
> Schwinn Impact Pro MOS


Agreed but then wouldn't the rigid fork he's trying to put on, if it is 1", not work because the headset fit on the 1 1/8 fork that came off?
Yes, measure both steerer tubes.
If the rigid fork is 1", and the susp fork you took off is 1 1/8, you can get a reducing headset and a quilled stem to make it work.
Or even better, since IF you'll have to get a different headset, might as well go threadless and greatly widen you fork selection, if your frames headtube is for 1 1/8".

I say "if" you have to buy a headset cause somethings not adding up for me unless you do.
Did the fork come with a headset?


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Keep the fork. Get a replacement Stem that fits...


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

Howley said:


> Keep the fork. Get a replacement Stem that fits...


And how do you suggest he fit the 1" fork into his 1 1/8" headtube/headset?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

theMeat said:


> Agreed but then wouldn't the rigid fork he's trying to put on, if it is 1", not work because the headset fit on the 1 1/8 fork that came off?
> Yes, measure both steerer tubes.
> If the rigid fork is 1", and the susp fork you took off is 1 1/8, you can get a reducing headset and a quilled stem to make it work.
> Or even better, since IF you'll have to get a different headset, might as well go threadless and greatly widen you fork selection, if your frames headtube is for 1 1/8".
> ...


Correct, it wouldn't work. I'm assuming the fork came with a crown race, or it doesn't fit right. Hard to tell from the pics.

Smello, don't listen to Howley if the fork steer tubes are different diameters. Don't waste money on a reducer headset (if they even make those for threaded steer tubes?) A threadless setup is also a waste of money in your case - it doesn't matter whether you have threaded or threadless unless you're really looking to upgrade your bike. In which case you still need a non-suspended rigid fork to keep the geometry the same.

So what are the diameters of the two steer tubes?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

jtmartino said:


> I'm assuming the fork came with a crown race, or it doesn't fit right. Hard to tell from the pics.
> 
> So what are the diameters of the two steer tubes?


Yeah, or the rigid fork came with a reducing headset, then he just needs a quilled stem and all's good.. 
He could widen his search to include whole bikes that have a fork that'll work as you suggest, and maybe get a better stem too, but 1 1/8 threadless is much more around these days, as far as stem and fork selection. Also a wider selection on 1 1/8 threadless whole bikes he can take everything off of, headset/fork/stem, whatever.
We're all just guessing anyways, since we don't even know for sure what size headtube he's got,..... plus I no longer hear his bellow, it seems that this fellow, that they call Smello, has moved on. 
Hello!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hopefully he's gone to the LBS.


----------

